# Photobucket VS. NEW Photobucket



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with Photobucket? It seems to have done an auto update and I can no longer access any of my old photos. Unless I am blind (which I am) What am I doing wrong? 

I want it to go to back to the simple, old way it was. There is a spot that said "switch back to the original photobucket" or something like that but I clicked it and nothing changed.

Anyone else having issues? Don't they know change is hard on us old folks? ha ha

Are there any other free photo sharing sites that are easier to use?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I suspect they will have to modify the changes they made - I doubt people will put up with it. It takes absolutely forever to load and requires more page changes. They are out of their tree...


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad I am not alone. I currently have no access to my own pictures. It is crazy. Do you know of any other free photo sharing sites that are decent?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I switched mine back to the old format. I'm not sure why that option isn't working for you, it worked fine for me.

My biggest peeve with the new is that you can't just copy and paste a picture, you have to copy the image code and then pray you don't have duplicates and triplicates of everything in there when you post.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I really wish they would have left well enough alone. I loved it the old way. I will keep trying to get it back to the old format.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I switched mine back to the old format. I'm not sure why that option isn't working for you, it worked fine for me.
> 
> My biggest peeve with the new is that you can't just copy and paste a picture, you have to copy the image code and then pray you don't have duplicates and triplicates of everything in there when you post.


I didn't notice the option to go back to the old format...thanks...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I used the "change back" and it worked - maybe try clicking it again, it should bring up a pop up (which if you have pop ups blocked that may be the issue) asking you to tell them why you want to change and then you tell them and "presto"


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I couldn't figure out how to take the photos from the online album to my hard drive - before you could right click and just "save image as...." - no such option on the new that I could find. I didn't care for how it scrolled down through the images, it loaded each row SOOOO slow - and the links/formatting was SO much easier on the old version. Overall, I hated the new setup 100%


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I only use the mobile so I have had any issue, however I just wanted to say that you'd think companies would realize that if you need to supply a "back to old" button maybe they should (hello!!) leave well enough alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

I'm not fond of the way it only loads your thumbnails as you scroll down the page — I can see how that's going to be a problem for people with slowish connections.

On the other hand, it seems like the new interface is loading a lot less into your browser in terms of Javascripts and so on, which is a long-overdue change considering how long it used to take to load due to all the junk code layered atop more junk code which they used to have. So there's that, too.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I actually like the new layout. The only thing I had to adjust was uploading a new picture after I uploaded some of my filly's mouth ulcers so that was the giant picture on the front for a while. Gross.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The issue I ran into the other day with it was that it auto uploaded all the pics (over 100) to FB also! I did not want them on FB, so was forced to go in and delete them all! UGH!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I flat out HATE the fact that I now have to click to edit the photo (which on large photos, the edit screen takes ages to load) before I can resize it. Before there was just a tab above the photo for resizing, so much easier.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I didn't like the new format. Couldn't post pictures of this forum. Went back to the old format...if they didn't have that..... I would have been screwed.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

HowClever said:


> I flat out HATE the fact that I now have to click to edit the photo (which on large photos, the edit screen takes ages to load) before I can resize it. Before there was just a tab above the photo for resizing, so much easier.


That's what Photoshop is for.

I mostly use Photobucket for holding images I find on the web, and there's a solid Firefox extension that makes that easy.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I went back to the old way but somehow dumped photos on accident. (I am skilled like that) I wish I could go even further back to the much easier photo editing they used to have. It was a breeze and did a nice job.


----------

